# P85 Form



## brendon2001ad

Hi All, 

I was wondering whether I could lean on your advice. My wife and I left the UK in August 2009 to teach in the UAE. We have been here ever since. My first question is as we were in a hurry we never looked into the forms that we had to fill in to leave - no excuse really now I look back! What are the implications for failing to do this? We have evidence of all our earnings and we also got written confirmation from our previous employer in Abu Dhabi confirming that we were employed by them and what the salaries were etc. We recently moved to Dubai and intend on staying here for at least three years.

The research I did on the P85 form suggests that it may have provided us with a minor tax rebate on income earned from April to August. 

The reason I am asking the above is because I really want to get our tax situation in good health just in case something dire happens and forces an early return home. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## nikkisizer

Hello brendon2001ad,

It is quite likely that you both could be due tax refunds from the period 06 April 2009 up until your departure from the UK in August 2009.

The deadline to claim any possible tax refund for the 2009/10 tax year is 05 April 2014 and this can be claimed by submitting form P85.


----------



## brendon2001ad

We will certainly look into the refund - thank you for that!

Is there any reason why we should fill the form out the form except this reason. Since we moved jobs there is a member of staff who, if we listened to, would lead us to believe that we are in for a massive tax bill 

We will definitely fill the form in to say we have returned once we finally do.


----------



## nikkisizer

Firstly form P85 is completed to notify HMRC that you will be leaving the UK or have already left the UK it is not used to notify HMRC of your return to the UK.

It is certainly very important that your tax affairs are handled correctly to protect your liability to UK tax as residency is a complex area and I have come across many individuals who have either been wrongly advised or have not taken the correct steps and then unfortunately have found themselves facing unexpected tax demands upon their return to the UK.

As for your personal circumstances without knowing the facts it is impossible for me to comment on whether you have a potential tax liability or not as each individuals circumstances will determine whether or not that would apply.


----------

